# MP3 Player...



## franksasso (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Tech Guy,
Here's my situation:
I got a new "Flair" MP3 player. It came with a USB cable and ear phones. There's no screen on it and it's tiny. I'm talking approx. 1.5 inches wide x 2 inches tall. There's also no instructions with it. I use a Mac with OS X for the operating system. I've never owned an MP3 player before. I plugged the USB cable into the MP3 player and then into my computer. Well, the MP3 player instantly lit up. But when I went to iTunes to download my MP3s, the computer didn't recognize that there was something new on the computer. It doesn't recognize the MP3 players existence even if I don't open iTunes. How do I get iTunes to "burn" the MP3s onto the player? There doesn't seem to be an option to "burn" unless it's a CD. Please help!!
Frank


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi franksasso and welcome to the forums.

When you have the mp3 player attached to your mac, is it connected to the usb port on the keyboard or on your Mac itself?

When you have the player attached, click on Finder -> Preferences (Or click Command + , (Comma)) and make sure you have a tick in the 'Show these items on the Desktop:' for Hard Discs, CDs, DVDs & iPods (I realise you don't have an iPod but tick this box anyway) and Connected Servers.

Launch iTunes and look in the left pane, I don't know for sure in your players regard but this is where it should show up.

If it shows up, just drag songs from your library straight onto the icon for your Flair player and they will be downloaded onto it for later use ....

The songs will need to be in mp3 format of course and there is a chance that iTunes won't accept or "talk" to your new player ...

.:EDIT:.

There may still be hope ... I just came across this app which might offer a solution:

_*SyncTunes 2.0*_



> _SyncTunes synchronises tracks and podcasts from iTunes with a mounted volume (e.g. such as a SD card in a card reader, a PDA's expansion card using Missing Sync, or mobile phones' internal memory).
> 
> Who might find SyncTunes useful? In short, many people with a Mac, iTunes and a PDA or phone with audio playback capability, or non-iPod music player. From user reports, SyncTunes transfers files that work with Palm PDAs, Sony PSP, Sony Ericsson K750/P910/W800i, Siemens SX1 (Symbian s60), Nokia E and N series, and no-brand MP3 player. It is probably compatible with other audio players too, except iPods and any audio player which has a special database file.
> _





----------

